
Obama Lets N.S.A. Exploit Some Internet Flaws - colinprince
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/04/13/us/politics/obama-lets-nsa-exploit-some-internet-flaws-officials-say.html
======
ColinWright
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7579523](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7579523)

